

Ask HN: pitch decks for demo day - jaxn

I am curious if any YC or TechStars companies share their demo day slides.<p>I am in the middle of a similar seed fund in Nashville (http://jumpstartfoundry.com) and we have a demo day kind of opportunity to pitch a group of investors in a couple of weeks.<p>I am getting solid advice from the mentors I am working with, but would love to get some examples from companies at a similar stage in a similar program.
======
ze_dude
Mint's pre-launch pitch deck can be found here:
[http://www.slideshare.net/hnshah/mintcom-prelaunch-pitch-
dec...](http://www.slideshare.net/hnshah/mintcom-prelaunch-pitch-deck)

